# Scratch



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

It's on the side of the door. It's about 5mm long and 1-2mm wide. Don't know why it looks white i.e. is that undercoat. It's too deep to polish out. The car's 10 weeks old; metallic Volcano Grey. Are there any easy options?


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Your only options are, touch it in and try to live with it or get the panel and possibly the adjoining panels (depending on where it is on the door) painted.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Scratches always look white (that's why white cars hide them best). It's just where the clear coat is now jagged.

If you can smooth it out with a polish then it won't look white, although you may be able to see a faint line still if you look close.

(FWIW, I can't see your photo, so I'm not sure what your particular scratch looks like.)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Barbel330 said:


> Your only options are, touch it in and try to live with it or get the panel and possibly the adjoining panels (depending on where it is on the door) painted.


I'm not going to have the whole panel painted, apart from the cost that itself comes with some risk.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

I searched and found thread on 'repairing' scratches but it was very long and the pictures had been deleted but I presume as that was written 'repairs' must be possible (without re-spraying the whole panel)? I know from life experience that small tubes of paint with small brushes are available - is that it, the only option I have?


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Basically yes. Im a painter and I can assure you that there’s no magic solution to make it disappear, but it all depends on your level of concern at how it looks. Touching it in will take the eye off it for 99% of the population of the planet who won’t be looking for scratches on your door, but you’ll still see it every time you look at the car. If you want it to be invisible then painting is the only way.

With regards to “repairing scratches” that could mean wet flatting with 2000-3000 grit wet and dry, then polishing back up with a machine polisher and an abrasive compound. This is standard practice for removing scratches which haven’t broken through the clearcoat. Unfortunately your scratch looks as though it has so it won’t polish out.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Barbel330 said:


> Basically yes. Im a painter and I can assure you that there's no magic solution to make it disappear, .


Thanks for the helpful reply

Can you tell me where I can get touch up paint in the same colour as my car and the best way of using it to get the best results I can get?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

What sort of car is it?
A lot of manufacturers have very very good touch up paints.

Failing that go for a Chipex kit or a DrColorChip kit

https://www.chipex.co.uk

https://www.drcolourchip.co.uk


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I used this tutorial and paints4u paint with clear coat mixed in, then a layer of clear coat on that, with results that I'm very happy with.






Dave


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

James_R said:


> What sort of car is it?
> A lot of manufacturers have very very good touch up paints.


It's a new Porsche Macan . . . . . metalic volcano grey


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you catch a nail in the scratch??

I’ve taken much worse looking damage out by wet sanding the area, came up as new.

I would be tempted to go down that route to fix before thinking of any paint...

:thumb:


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes I can catch my nail in the scratch, I estimate it at about 1mm deep or less. It's on the drivers door. Sanding would take down an area to that depth, how deep is the lacquer layer and how do you build up that 1mm sanded out?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

If its 1mm deep it will need to be filled with touch up.

Lacquer layer is around 50 microns, so 0.05mm
Primer, colour and lacquer can vary between manufacturers typically 100um to 200um

I have the genuine touch up pens for my Porsche - meteor grey.
And I have to admit its been used on a couple of stone chips and its a good match and has a good build thickness to it.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

James_R said:


> If
> I have the genuine touch up pens for my Porsche -.


I have no experience of and in fact have never seen a 'pen' it looks to me like a very fine brush might get the best results by filling the scratch but does that exist (a pot of volcano grey and a fine brush)?


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

The Porsche forum suggest Chipex. I just looked at the Chipex site and they guarantee a paint match (colour and quality) I like the promise of colour match and it also comes with brushes and all the other bits. Does anyone have any experience / comments on this product / option?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't get how they can guarantee a match, when different panels of the same car are often not the same.

My brand new BMW M135i was Alpine white (non-metallic and white you'd think is about as basic as it gets) yet when I tried to get a colour match for some additional body parts with a local paint shop, we took some colour chips out and they showed how various areas of the car were slightly different to one another from the factory.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Fairynuff said:


> I have no experience of and in fact have never seen a 'pen' it looks to me like a very fine brush might get the best results by filling the scratch but does that exist (a pot of volcano grey and a fine brush)?


Sorry when I said touch up pen, I mean a bottle of small bottle of touch up paint, with like you say, a built in fine brush.

You could get the Porsche touch up, like I have done, and but a small 000 modelling brush or some ****tail sticks to apply the paint with :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Fairynuff said:


> The Porsche forum suggest Chipex. I just looked at the Chipex site and they guarantee a paint match (colour and quality) I like the promise of colour match and it also comes with brushes and all the other bits. Does anyone have any experience / comments on this product / option?


The Chipex is supposed to be really good.

Friend of mine has one at work and it looks a good piece of kit.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I get the impression you haven't done this kind of thing beforre. You might be better getting somebody else to do it for you fella ;-)


----------

